# Cinq5 shift:r road for Rohloff / hydro drop bar brakes



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

For info for those who want to combine the rohloff with dropbars:

Cinq5 has combined their Rohloff gearbox with modified TRP hylex brakes:

Shift:R Road

on the following site there are some pics that show some more views. Unfortunately the site is in german only but pics show for itself. Click on the arrows below the 2nd pic to view them all:

https://velotraum.de/news/cinq-shifter-r-road-fuer-rohloff-im-speedster-sp3


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Hummmmmm

That or wait for the electronic shifting 
(for my next road bike)


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

There wasnt much response to this posting but FWIW: the shift:r road seems now to be available.

Anyone had a chance to try one in a shop or something? I will probably visit a bikeshow end of february where I hope to find a bike with these for a first impression. Any comments until then are welcome of course 

CU, CD


----------

